# hervey bay



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

going for a paddle to big woody on new years day and camping overnight for a test run. havnt camped from my yak b4, its only a short paddle but some great fishing over the straits any one interested give me a hoy and we'll organise it. By the way big woody is a national park so a permit is required 
cheers fellas


----------

